# Rapid Rooters



## stevetberry (Feb 17, 2012)

What is the longest that you can keep a seedling in a rapid rooter?  I normally soak my seeds on Sunday PM, put them in the rapid rooters on Monday PM and Tuesday AM as they crack and then put the rapid rooter in the hydroton on Sunday.  The reason that I ask is if I can leave them in the rapid rooter one more week before putting in hydroton I can knock another week off of my grow.  I know that roots start coming out of the rapid rooters before Sunday gets here but was not sure if they could stay that way for a week because the tray that they are setting in is not oxygeniated.  Any ideas would be appreciated.


----------



## Iron Emmett (Feb 17, 2012)

You can leave them in the the tray with the rapid rooter for as long as you like, i keep my clones in them for weeks with no medium, your seedling isnt gonna grow as quickly as the ones already in your tray, because it cant lay down roots, but if you make sure the roots arent getting hit by light you are fine for a week.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 17, 2012)

I keep both seedlings and clones in rapid rooters until they have good roots ( and lots of them) growing out the cube.  The rapid rooter itself is supposed to hold the correct amount of oxygen and water for healthy root growth.  I would not leqve standing water in the tray--just be sure that the rapid rooters are staying moist.


----------



## BlueNose (Feb 17, 2012)

my roots sit in standing water for weeks and I've never had a problem...unless roots being 2 feet long are a problem. As long as the rooter isn't sitting in water/doesn't dry out you shouldn't have an issue.


----------



## stevetberry (Feb 18, 2012)

If I do it this way they will be in the cubes for a total of almost two weeks under one two foot 6500K flourescent.  I could pour hydroton in cubes that do not have a rapid rooter in them to block light and make sure that the water is not ponding in the tray but keeping the rooters moist.  Does this sound OK?


----------



## trillions of atoms (Feb 21, 2012)

i set my rooters tray directly into my veg tens ebb tray, i only flood a little bit of solution to let the tray almost float.  i flood twice a day and my tent stays nice and warm under the t-5s. once i see a root popping out of the plug i gently place it in its final resting place, a container full of hydroton. I then add solution to my rez and flood up to that root zone. If some are slow i will wait till all are showing a root and then transplant all of them at once and then add the solution to the rez. the sooner they have room to strech the better, and with hydro the sooner the better! I then switch my flood times to once every four hrs. the plug isnt getting saturated as much so i make sure to compensate for it by swapping times.


----------



## BlueNose (Feb 23, 2012)

no need for hydroton in the empty holes of the tray.


----------



## MG Canna (Feb 23, 2012)

Remember that the plants size is based on it's root mass. In general, a plant that is not topped will only grow a few inches wider than the container it is in.  The wider the pot, the wider the plant and the stems are also thicker allowing bigger nuggets to form.  If you leave the plant in the RR, it will stay pretty small.  However, when it goes into say a gallon pot, that will explode and a bigger 5 or 10gal pot will be needed in only 10 days.


----------

